# bribie ocean side snapper and tuna hunt tomorrow thur 30th



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

My brother and I are heading out tomorrow arvo chasing some more snapper and hopefully some tuna, We should be there around 2pm, anybody else is of course welcome. We will be better prepared this time with a heavier outfit each and the gaff.    hope someone has some time free to join us

Lee


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck, hope the fish have all gone up your way, its been a bit quiet down here the last couple of days. Haven't seen any birds working the bay.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

dont tell me that, ive just got myself sorted for a good tuna hunt and your telling me no birds   lol

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

when I went for my morning walk this morning on the beach, there were some tuna smashing around. More down south out from Skirmish Point.

I'm thinking about hitting skirmish point on Saturday morning.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

none out there this afternoon  Ill tell more in my reprort later

Lee


----------

